# 1930's tricycle



## Big Moe (Apr 14, 2017)

What do you guys think of these two. Sorry for the picture, only one in the Craigslist ad. They are asking 275.00 each, or 500.00 for the pair.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2017)

I think way too much. These are Anthony Bros, are common, and have been made since 1949. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 16, 2017)

ya I agree thay are ok but the price is way to high and in my opinion not
very calectable


----------



## removed (Nov 21, 2017)

bobsbikes said:


> ya I agree thay are ok but the price is way to high and in my opinion not
> very calectable



THEY STILL MAKE THEM... THEY ARE INDESTRUCTABLE AND USED BY DAY CARES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 29, 2017)

These trikes are cool when you flip that frame around and put the forks back on. It makes them more of a low rider trike

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/flipped-convert-o-trike.64656/


----------

